# Buffet Cabinet



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

This is a Buffet Cabinet that I had to build for my second year as an apprentice Cabinetmaker while at industry training. This is not my design as it was the final project for college. I selected walnut and maple for good contrast and I'm happy with it. Tell me what you think!


Cheers,

Devon

P.S. Sorry about the cell phone pics....


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

more pics.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice piece of furniture. The contrast of the 2 woods looks stunning and the book matched top is the frosting on the cake.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely digging that top. I think I might have kept the sides walnut but I really like the other contrasting accents. Certainly well executed as a whole.


----------



## abeard (Oct 18, 2009)

Extremely nice work!!! Love the bookmatched top. The inlay on the handle really made it pop. Wish I had your talent.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. The top is actually a diamond match but unfortunately the wood supplier did not send me a book of sequenced leafs so I had to work with what I had and not to mention a timeline to follow. For not being in sequence it turned out better than I had hoped. 

I think I should have done the panels in walnut as well but I thought it would look better at the time. It is my moms christmas present so she will be the one looking at it lol.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree with the others, very nice! Did you make you own veneers? 

One very minor suggestion: The dovetails on the drawers could have been space differently to avoid the machine made look.

Keep up the good work!

Bret


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> I agree with the others, very nice! Did you make you own veneers?
> 
> One very minor suggestion: The dovetails on the drawers could have been space differently to avoid the machine made look.
> 
> ...


No we didn't make our own veneer, but when got my veneer I was ready too (damn wood supplier) lol. There is not a whole lot of extra time to do anything like that on this project, as we had 33 3 hour classes. I found it hard to get a rhythm going with that short of class time. I spent lots of time after hours doing work that I didn't need power for, If I hadn't it wouldn't look as good as it does.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that's just ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

Very Nicely Done. !!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That piece is just down right sexy. Very nice work.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and taking a look. I'm currently doing my third year right now so there will be a curved wall cabinet to follow this and a coffee table after that by my design, but that will be in several weeks. Walnut, maple, chinese joinery..... that's all I will say at this point.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like there will be a very happy mother in the future!!!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

DWalls11 said:


> No we didn't make our own veneer, but when got my veneer I was ready too (damn wood supplier) lol. There is not a whole lot of extra time to do anything like that on this project, as we had 33 3 hour classes. I found it hard to get a rhythm going with that short of class time. I spent lots of time after hours doing work that I didn't need power for, If I hadn't it wouldn't look as good as it does.


Do you mind telling us where you attended this school? Do they teach you business skills as well as woodworking? There are a lot of woodworking professionals as well as former professionals (such as myself) on this site that can offer good advise.

Bret


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> Do you mind telling us where you attended this school? Do they teach you business skills as well as woodworking? There are a lot of woodworking professionals as well as former professionals (such as myself) on this site that can offer good advise.
> 
> Bret


I'm attending at N.A.I.T in Edmonton, Alberta. Yes, they do teach us some of the business aspects like job costing, and material take off, etc. But I find the individual learning modules (textbooks made by journeymen in the industry) are sometimes misleading and do not teach you the most efficient way of doing things. The ILM's are new but I think they needed to do a lot more proofreading and making things more clear. Other than that the instructors are very skilled and very helpful. 

I do eventually want to run my own company but I need to get my garage set up properly to be more efficient while doing side jobs and build a reputation for myself. It's a fair size (26'x35' w/ 12' ceilings) and I have almost all the basic tools I need, It is just a matter of planning the best way that the work will flow through the shop. I will have 5 years experience come january (just not the certified paper yet), so I know how things function. Ideally I want to focus on custom kitchens, millwork and any fine furniture needless to say I don't there is much of a market for it where I live. But thats enough rambling on for now haha. 

Any advice you have to share I would appreciate it!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

That's a very stunning piece. Wonderful craftsmanship.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Got the carcass for the curved cabinet clamped up today. Book matched the gables but unfortunately did not have enough from the same board. Will be working on the crown moldings tomorrow.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

DWalls11,

Is the curved fronted cabinet your own design? Is it solid walnut?

What will it set on?

I recently completed a cabinet of my own design with same shape.









Bret


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> DWalls11,
> 
> Is the curved fronted cabinet your own design? Is it solid walnut?
> 
> ...


Bret,

That is a beautiful piece, love the canted legs and the curved stretchers. I wish we could have done trough dovetails like on yours. I like seeing the joinery, you will never see the half blind dovetails on this one because they get covered up by the top and bottom moulding.

It is not my design it is the instructors, this project was already determined for us we just have to select what species of wood. Yes, the carcass and top and bottom moulding wil be solid walnut, the cock bead will be maple as well as my door panel which I will use curly maple probably book matched or slip. It will be a wall hung cabinet, or I could make a matching table to set it on afterwards. 

I do get to design my own table though, I have chosen a coffee table and so far the framework will be triple mitre legs with a floating top and floating drawers. Here is a little screenshot from autoCAD


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

DWalls11,

Ha, that's funny you should mention the dovetails on the carcase. I actually received some strong criticism for doing that. One person said it was like I was showing off. Like you, I enjoy seeing some exposed joinery and I think most people do. Why not give people what they want?

I'm anxious to see your project develop. 

Bret


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just plain gorgeous.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a beautiful cabinet. Thanks for showing it to us!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Lola Ranch said:


> DWalls11,
> 
> Ha, that's funny you should mention the dovetails on the carcase. I actually received some strong criticism for doing that. One person said it was like I was showing off. Like you, I enjoy seeing some exposed joinery and I think most people do. Why not give people what they want?
> 
> ...


 Bret, I can't believe you received criticism on exposing joinery! In my opinion I will expose as much joinery as possible! Mainly because it's art, and it adds so much to the piece! Not to mention at the age of 18, all my friends when I show them, for instance my stool I'm building they just say "ohh that's cool." haha It's like they have this mindset that you can just pop a few dovetailed mortises in 1.5" thick oak as if it were play-doh! haha 

Dwalls, I am REALLY looking forward to your next piece coming up the pipe! Looks gorgeous already! I loved the contrast of your buffet cabinet. and the book matched top. Beautiful! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I finished shaping the front piece of crown moulding, have to wait until everyone is done with the set up to do the sides but here is a few pictures. Also I added some photos to my photo album if you want to take a peek.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I finished most of the machining left on this project this week. I shaped and put the cove on the top crown moulding for the sides. I shaped and profiled the bottom moulding. Also the cock bead was milled shaped and the bullnose was profiled, but it needs to be sanded/glued to the moulding. The friction fit drawer has been dry fitted and needs to be sanded/glued up and veneer applied to the front. The shelf was glued up, shaped and cut to fit. The door stiles were morticed and the door rails had the tenons cut to fit on a single end tenoner with a jig. The groove for the door panel still needs to be done but I need to put the final layer of veneer on it which I picked up today.... Beautifully figured curly maple. Next week will be a busy week as it's Remembrance Day tomorrow so no school.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I like the buffet cabinet, it's a beautiful piece...well done. Since the craftsman has his own preferences, the finished piece is a creation of his talents and how his thoughts came out for that particular piece.

Comments that joinery shouldn't be seen, or it's "showing off", may be just out of jealousy. How we, as craftsman put our visions into a material creation represents the individuality of the artistic flair. For example...with your buffet table. You saw to have a very light wood in combination with the dark. That is the way you envisioned the finished look.

I like that look. I might have done the same thing, but toned it down a bit. So, my thoughts are the way I see the contrast, which doesn't mean there is a right or wrong appearance. In essence, the creation is the artist.

I wish you all the positive energy with your endeavors. Woodworking and cabinetmaking is not an easy living trade. But it sure is a rewarding one. BTW...are you signing your work?












 







.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. This project is almost finished. The door panel was veneered with curly maple and surrounded by walnut rails and stiles. Veneer was also applied to the front of the drawer. Mouldings were cut to size and clamped together but to be clamped to the cabinet. The door and cabinet need to be notched for the hinge gain and door trimmed/hung. I need to make handles for the drawer and door and a final sand and she is ready for some daft oil. Enjoy!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW! That table is stunning. I love the top, the wood the design...
all of it. You're on your way kid if this is a sample of your work.

Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors as a 
professional cabinet maker.
And welcome to the forum, looking forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------

